# Dye



## Graybeard (Aug 1, 2018)

Any recommendations on a water based powered dye for wood? The stuff from the usual outlets is really expensive. I'd like a sample pack of assorted colors but maybe that's not available?


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2018)

@Sprung


----------



## kweinert (Aug 1, 2018)

Take a look at W. D. Lockwood (http://www.wdlockwood.com/). On the first page they talk about samples. From that page click on the Products link at the top then take a look at the Water Stains and you can see the color charts and price list.

Prices are $7 - $11 per 1 oz size (and that's the sample size). The color chart shows the 1 lb / 4 gallons or 1 lb / 8 gallons (shows difference in darkness) so that, if my math is correct, would make your mixed samples either 1 or 2 quarts.

I don't know how those prices compare to others but I will say that I've used these dyes and have not had any issues with them and they've worked very well for me.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 1, 2018)

Can't remember name but I seen some at hobby lobby that was priced right and ya got quite a bit of it. Next time I go I'll check it out


----------



## Sprung (Aug 1, 2018)

Tony said:


> @Sprung



Sorry, Tony - my only experiences with dyeing wood are either during the stabilizing process or with some liquid alcohol based dyes.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hobby lobby stuff was not bad priced, but limited for available colors. Look at alcohol based inks, wider variety of colors, not nearly as cheap, and I haven't tried dying any wood with it. Only run I've had on resin with it did weird stuff though.


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 1, 2018)

Homestead TransFast Dyes get decent reviews, and can be found for $12.50 a bottle. These dry powders will go a long ways.

https://www.woodcraft.com/categories/dyes-pigments?brand[]=TransFast​
I'm also a big fan of the Chestnut Spirit Stains. These are alcohol based stains like Rocky is suggesting above.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/148/6338/Chestnut-Spirit-Stain​Also, check this article out from professional woodturner Jimmy Clewes on using the Chestnut products.

http://blog.woodturnerscatalog.com/2014/06/coloring-wood-jimmy-clewes/​


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 1, 2018)

Knife and Gun Supply has the base color dyes in powder form. They use these dyes in their dye ans stabilizing business.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks Robert, is that what you were referring to: https://www.knifeandgun.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=40


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 11, 2018)

Keda dyes. Have a good deal on sample packs

www.kedadyeinc.com

I have even used Rit.....good colors....

Check it out

Mike


----------



## Mlyle (Sep 11, 2018)

Keda dye is. 16.99 for 5 1. Oz packs/ 

I never tried it......

Love to see how good the color is

Mike


----------

